# Smoked Goose ....



## bombo80 (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is the smoked goose I made, several years ago.  I had it vacuum packed, and in the freezer.  This is one of two I had.  This one I used a fast cure on, as you can see by the pinkish color of the meat.  I can't remember how long I smoked it, but it think it took 6 - 8 hours, maybe more. 

I got nice color, and even from having it in the freezer, so long, almost no freezer burn. I put it in a 300* oven, for 45 minutes, to heat it up, and to get the fat liquified.  It makes it easier to cut off the bone/carcass too.  

Enjoy


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks great Bombo! I haven't had a goose in years! Yummmmmmmm


----------

